# Crate training at 16 months too late?&Introducing the dog to cats for the first time



## Ceguara (Mar 26, 2012)

*Crate training at 16 months too late?&Introducing the dog to cats for the first time*

Hey everyone, just have a few questions that I would really appreciate some advice with 

Is crate training a 16 month rescued male GSD too late?
And if the dogs attitude towards cats are unknown what would be the safest way to introduce the dog with 2 female cats?

Regards,
Deniz


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

always crate train new dogs in the house.

minimum 2 weeks. no free time allowed for that 2 weeks. if they're not in the crate, they're tied to you on a leash (yes, in the house they're leashed).

every foster dog i get goes directly into the crate, so they can see how the house runs. they see my 2 cats, and if they eyeball the cat, they get told no..or hey. basically something to break their attention and let them know the cats are above them on the totem pole.

watch tv, have the cats come out and hang with you while you pet them. ignore the dog (unless he's eyeballing really hard).
It took my current foster a month before i let him out of the crate, off leash. he was not allowed to go sniff the cats either. that came about month 3 or 4.
even when i trusted him, he was still crated for the cats safety.

*edit*
everything happens in the crate, feeding, toys etc.. the crate is their little hideout where you don't bother them, and it becomes a good place for them to go relax and feel safe.
my foster dog still eats in his crate, and sleeps in it too. he has full run of the house and all the doggy beds that are placed all over.
he really loves sleeping in his crate...he's safe there.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Ceguara said:


> Hey everyone, just have a few questions that I would really appreciate some advice with
> 
> Is crate training a 16 month rescued male GSD too late?
> And if the dogs attitude towards cats are unknown what would be the safest way to introduce the dog with 2 female cats?
> ...


It's never too late to crate train. I've successfully crate trained a 12 year old dog. 

Are the cats dog savvy? If so, then you can possibly bring the dog in on a leash to see how he reacts to them. If they aren't, then you can follow something like this article.


----------



## Ceguara (Mar 26, 2012)

Bismarck said:


> always crate train new dogs in the house.
> 
> minimum 2 weeks. no free time allowed for that 2 weeks. if they're not in the crate, they're tied to you on a leash (yes, in the house they're leashed).
> 
> ...


So do I just lock the cats up first, bring the dog inside, let him sniff around (except room with cats in it) then would I just somehow ease him into the crate and keep him in there all day long except for when we take him out for walks?


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

when i bring my fosters in my house, my cats will usually be in their room.
they have a room of their own, where no dogs are allowed (i highly recommend giving the cats a room or two of their own, where they can eat, sleep and poop in comfort away from the dog).

the dog doesn't have to be in the crate all the time, you can take him out, but he gets no freedom, so he's leashed to you. when you're done letting him stretch and follow you around, crate him again (give him a treat when he goes in his crate, remember to always keep the crate a positive place for him).
he'll sleep, he'll observe how the house is run, who comes and goes, what animals do etc.. 
this is an adjustment period for you and for him.
he doesn't know you. he doesn't trust you yet.
you have to work to gain his trust, and vice versa.

it by far easier training him the ways of the house early on, and that the cats are part of your pack, and not prey.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

read this post by msvette2u.
it will explain the 2 week shut down.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/2432175-post11.html


----------



## Ceguara (Mar 26, 2012)

Bismarck said:


> read this post by msvette2u.
> it will explain the 2 week shut down.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/2432175-post11.html


Thanks for all that and the link Bismarck, you have been a great help, I will definitely use the crate!!


----------



## Ceguara (Mar 26, 2012)

OriginalWacky said:


> It's never too late to crate train. I've successfully crate trained a 12 year old dog.
> 
> Are the cats dog savvy? If so, then you can possibly bring the dog in on a leash to see how he reacts to them. If they aren't, then you can follow something like this article.


Thanks for the article link O Wacky!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Ceguara said:


> Thanks for the article link O Wacky!


I hope everything works out well for you. Will you be sharing pictures with us soon? :laugh:


----------

